# Hat sich der Server für die Profile aufgehängt?



## Vestina (25. September 2009)

Tagchen!

Ich weiß schon was Ihr jetzt denkt: "Da gibt's doch schon 'zig Beiträge zu!" Der Punkt ist aber, dass auf die alten Beiträge u. U. keine Reaktion mehr kommt. Deshalb dieser neue Fred. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als ich das gleiche Problem vor ca. 3 Wochen mit meiner Blutelf-Paladina hatte, hat mir der Tipp mit der Zugriffsberechtigung geholfen. Nun sind alle Berechtigungen einheitlich und richtig gesetzt, aber nun wird meine Draenei-Schamanin (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=4668800) nicht mehr aktualisiert. *Unabhängig davon, ob ich die Daten automatisch mit BLASC oder manuell hochlade.* Mittlerweile ist mein Schami auch schon auf Stufe 78, was so auch in der BlascProfiler.lua drin steht.

Jedenfalls habe ich momentan eher die Vermutung, das die Daten beim buffed-Server auf ihre Verarbeitung warten. Es wäre daher nett, wenn mal jemand von buffed nachschauen könnte, wo hier das Problem liegt.

Vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yhria (25. September 2009)

Bei mir ist das selbe problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und hab auch schon alles deinstalliert und neu runter gezogen,alle addons aktualiesiert aber es funktioniert nicht.Hab auch schon das ganze forum durchgeswchaut aber bis jetzt noch keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2009)

Schau mal in die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVaribales\ im WoW-Ordner.
 Stehen da keine Daten zu deinem Charakter und irgendwo etwas von "WAR" in der Datei, hast du den falschen Profiler installiert, weil die Pfadangaben in BLASC2 nicht stimmen.
 In dem Fall deaktivierst du das Warhammer-Plugin in BLASC2, stellst unter Pfadangaben den richtigen WoW-Pfad ein, löchst das Addon BLASCProfiler aus \Interface\Addons und installierst dafür das hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload

Das kann auch nachträglich mal passieren.

Ansonsten die erwähnte BLASCProfiler.lua aus \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVariables\  mal löschen.


----------



## Agrimor (26. September 2009)

Selbes Problem (letzte Aktualisierung am 20.09). Die Lua sieht korrekt aus, ich versuche es aber mal mit dem löschen derselben.


----------



## Christie Capote (26. September 2009)

Hab das selbe Problem wie Agrimor, bei ROM hing es auch, das hat sich gestern aber aktualisiert, bei WoW sieht's aber immer noch so aus, dass sich die Chars nicht mehr aktualisieren, bei mir seit dem 21.09... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vestina (26. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schau mal in die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVaribales\ im WoW-Ordner.
> Stehen da keine Daten zu deinem Charakter und irgendwo etwas von "WAR" in der Datei, hast du den falschen Profiler installiert, weil die Pfadangaben in BLASC2 nicht stimmen.
> In dem Fall deaktivierst du das Warhammer-Plugin in BLASC2, stellst unter Pfadangaben den richtigen WoW-Pfad ein, löchst das Addon BLASCProfiler aus \Interface\Addons und installierst dafür das hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload
> 
> ...



Moin ZAM,

Deine Tipps treffen hier leider nicht zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im BLASC ist der Pfad korrekt eingestellt und in der BlascProfiler.lua steht nicht von "War" drin. Ich habe dennoch mal die von Dir angesprochenen Dateien ausgetauscht und habe aus dem Verzeichnis "WTF" (usw.) die ".lua" und die Sicherheitskopie (.bak) gelöscht.

Mittlerweile ist mein Schami auf Stufe 79 und ich habe die Daten direkt nach dem Logout aus dem Spiel automatisch mit dem BlascProfiler und auch noch einmal manuell hochgeladen. Und mein Schami wird immer noch im Profil mit Stufe 76 angezeigt.

Du mußt zugeben, das dis sich eher nach Verarbeitungsproblemen des Server anhört. Das muß nicht grundsätzlich so sein, denn die MAsse der User hat ja offensichtlich keine Probleme momentan. Aber dennoch bleiben die Charakterdaten bei Euch irgendwo hängen. Oder wie würdest Du es erklären, das die Aktualiesierungs selbst beim manuellen Upload ausbleibt.

Ich habe mal die letzte .lua angehängt, damit Du selber mal reinschauen kannst. Allerdings mußte ich sie verstecken, damit die Forensoftware den Upload akzeptiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gargon Von Brass (26. September 2009)

mmm gleiches problem habe ich seit dem 21 auch ;(


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. September 2009)

dito. seit dem 20.... mal wieder....

schade


----------



## konsolengirl (27. September 2009)

Ja bei mir auch. Passiert immer wieder, ne Zeit lang gehts, und ohne was geändert zu haben gehts von heute auf morgen dann wieder plötzlich nimmer. Passiert ziemlich oft, und egal ob man alles löscht, neu installiert und updatet und kA was nicht noch alles passiert es. Und momentan funktioniert nicht mal der Upload auf der buffed HP. Das ist echt schade, BLASC wär ein tolles Programm wenns mal wirklich dauerhaft laufen würde. Ich habs gern dass ein Blog von meinen Chars gemacht wird wo alles drinsteht was ich im Spiel so erreicht hab, und auch die Übersicht der Chars ist toll. Aber schade dass ich mich leider immer wieder ärgern muss dass BLASC (oder was damit zusammenhängt) oft nicht funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heavenstorms (27. September 2009)

dito, seit dem letzten patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (27. September 2009)

Bei mir werden meine Chars auch nicht mehr aktualisiert... alle aufm Stand vom 21. September.


----------



## Miggel (27. September 2009)

Habe auch das gleiche Problem.
Seit 19.09. wird nicht mehr aktualisiert.
Auch alles neu installiert und lua ist auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Firefoot (27. September 2009)

Auch bei mir - selbst bei manuellem Upload - keine Aktualisierung.

Kuhinator / Gilneas ist inzwischen 63 ...


----------



## lucifer30 (28. September 2009)

bei mir leider auch seit dem letzten patchday, beim hochladen der daten kommt dann meist: Unbekannter Fehler und das läßt sich dann nur noch mit dem affengriff beenden. ist echt schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalumis (28. September 2009)

lucifer30 schrieb:


> bei mir leider auch seit dem letzten patchday, beim hochladen der daten kommt dann meist: Unbekannter Fehler und das läßt sich dann nur noch mit dem affengriff beenden. ist echt schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den Fehler hatte ich auch, der ist aber durch eine BLASC-Neuinstallation verschwunden. Was nichts daran ändert, dass die Daten trotzdem nicht mehr aktualisiert werden (trotz angeblich fehlerfreiem Hochladen der Daten).


----------



## Mystic_Blue (28. September 2009)

Wie es aussieht musst es wohl eher an der Datenbank hängen. Denn nach manuellem hochladen werden die jeweils aktuellen Level der Chars in der Übersicht abgezeigt. Nur in die mybuffed-Datenbank werden diese wohl nicht übernommen.


----------



## Lunalari (28. September 2009)

Gleiche Problem auch bei mir. Pfad richtig, manueller Download zeigt die Chars an, beim Haken setzten und hochladen passiert aber nicht.
Bei mir ist es allerdings so, dass bei mir überhaupt kein Charakter angezeigt wird.


----------



## Vestina (28. September 2009)

Der Fehler wurde offenbar gefunden und behoben. Beitrag von ZAM in einem anderen Thread:



> Die Updates funktionieren jetzt wieder.
> 
> Mit dem Patch am Mittwoch gab es wohl ein paar Änderungen im Spiel, die dazu führten, dass unser Update-Script mit den Völkerangaben der Charaktere nichts mehr anfangen konnte.
> 
> Achja, beim manuellen Upload sollten die entsprechenden Charaktere ab jetzt auch "sofort" nach dem Hochladen aktuell dargestellt werden. :-)


----------



## Mystic_Blue (29. September 2009)

Tatsächlich scheint es wieder zu funktionieren. Die Aktualisierung klappt tatsächlich sofort, nur die Autoblog-Funktion lässt noch etwas auf sich warten. Aber damit kann man leben.

Aber ganz cool ist: *ZAM war auf meinem Profil* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ich das noch erleben darf...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunalari (29. September 2009)

Jawohl, funktioniert wieder bestens!! Super!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miggel (30. September 2009)

Schade das die Autoblog-Funktion immer noch nicht funktioniert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (1. Oktober 2009)

Miggel schrieb:


> Schade das die Autoblog-Funktion immer noch nicht funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir hat es am 29.09 die fehlende Einträge nacherfasst.


----------



## Honigtoepfchen (2. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja wohl doch ein nicht nur auf mich zutreffendes Prob, mit der Nichtaktualisierung der Chardaten, schon irgendwie beruhigend, dachte schon, ich wäre mal wieder selbst Schuld, dass nix funkst, gerade das Autoblog lag mir sehr am Herzen schon mal für mich selbst, konnte immer schön schauen, wann ich was erlernt hatte und so. Geht nun halt nicht mehr, aber WoW gefällt mir trotzdem noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigtoepfchen (3. Oktober 2009)

Mal was neues, zumindestens mein main wurde aktualisiert, das erste mal seit gut 10 Tagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

